# GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show, Swap Meet, Drags and Poker Run Cleveland TN



## dorr (Jan 20, 2013)

We offer something for everyone.  If you like to show off your bikes we have awards for top 20 bicycles plus Best of show and Peoples Choice.  If you like looking through truck loads of old bikes and parts we have a huge swap meet.  If you like old fashioned heads up drag racing, we have old school mailbox to mailbox drag racing on our 75 foot paved track.  If you ejoy riding your bike more than anything, we offer a poker Run on our 4 mile long beautiful Greenway.  To top off it we have great food vendors a live DJ and more.  This will be on March 23, 2013 in Cleveland TN. at George R Stuart school.  

Located just 30 minutes north of Chattanooga.  Our 2013 GET-A-GRIP T-shirts are on sale on ebay.  You can watch as we build our 2013 giveaway bike by going too: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=67197&sid=18cd3611ff0b8e8ac10e78b521acdbac  Hope to see you there!


----------



## dorr (Jan 30, 2013)

*Sunday Feb. 2, 2013  Nashville TN.*



dorr said:


> We offer something for everyone.  If you like to show off your bikes we have awards for top 20 bicycles plus Best of show and Peoples Choice.  If you like looking through truck loads of old bikes and parts we have a huge swap meet.  If you like old fashioned heads up drag racing, we have old school mailbox to mailbox drag racing on our 75 foot paved track.  If you ejoy riding your bike more than anything, we offer a poker Run on our 4 mile long beautiful Greenway.  To top off it we have great food vendors a live DJ and more.  This will be on March 23, 2013 in Cleveland TN. at George R Stuart school.
> 
> Located just 30 minutes north of Chattanooga.  Our 2013 GET-A-GRIP T-shirts are on sale on ebay.  You can watch as we build our 2013 giveaway bike by going too: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=67197&sid=18cd3611ff0b8e8ac10e78b521acdbac  Hope to see you there!




I plan on being at the huge automotive swap meet in Nashville TN on Sunday Feb 2, 2013 promoting the show and selling t-shirts.  I should have this years giveaway bike on display as well.  If you are there look us up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like a blast I just wish it was closer than 4 1/2 hours! V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Feb 6, 2013)

*Would Love to have you come!*



Freqman1 said:


> Sounds like a blast I just wish it was closer than 4 1/2 hours! V/r Shawn




That is why we have our show from 10 am to 3 pm.  this allows people from out of town to come and not have to leave on Friday just to get here and can get home before it is terribly late.  Of course this show grows each year and may need to one day make the show longer but as long as we can we will keep these hours.  Thanks for your interest and kind words.  David


----------



## dorr (Feb 14, 2013)

*I am going to try to attach a flyer.*





Here is a copy of our flyer, hope to see you there!


----------

